# Separated twins



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

This thread already exists in the forum of the Spanish league ACB and in the Italian basketball board of the site Jarring, and it has an enormous success.
How many children lost their twins at the birth? 
For example... 

*J-Kay (Jamiroquai)*









and *Marko Jaric (Los Angeles Clippers)*


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

*Carlton Myers (Virtus Roma)*









and *Adriano Celentano (Italian singer)*


----------

